# [Windows 10] Windows wird vorbereitet dauert stunden



## DaNi1337x (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,
seit ein paar Tagen steht bei dem PC von meiner Tante beim hoch-/runterfahren "Windows wird vorbereitet... Schalten sie den Computer nicht aus"  und das dauert jedes mal über eine Stunde bis es weitergeht. Ich habe schon mehrere Sachen versucht aber nichts hilft. Dort ist auch ein Sicherheitsupdate was ich nicht installieren kann da es bei 0% stehen bleibt und danach nichts passiert.

Der PC wurde vor ca. 2 Wochen neu aufgesetzt.

Woran kann das liegen und was kann man noch versuchen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Dezember 2017)

DaNi1337x schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen und was kann man noch versuchen?


Du könntest mal die Innereien des PCs angeben.

Ein hängendes Update deutet manchmal auf defekte Bauteile hin.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Dezember 2017)

Weißt du evt. welches Update Probleme macht?


----------



## DaNi1337x (17. Dezember 2017)

Inneren vom PC und welches Update hänge ich mal unten an.

Der PC ist so ziemlich genau 1 Jahr alt.

Das Update steht nach nem Neustart jetzt bei 99%, mal schauen ob es weitergeht.

EDIT: Update Fehler wurde angehängt


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Dezember 2017)

Ist ein Virenscanner aktiv?
Denn kann man mal abschalten.


----------



## freaky1978 (17. Dezember 2017)

Erweiterte Datenträgerbereinigung ausführen sprich auf "Systemdateien bereinigen" klicken dann alle Register wählen !
Desweiteren mal alle Wiederherstellungspunkte bis auf dem letzten löschen ist das selbe Fenster ein Reiter weiter der 2 Punkt.
Dann mit KB Nummer das Update mal selber runterladen und ausführen. Wenn das ein Notebook ist und ne normale Festplatte hat
mal fragen ob der mal eine Erschütterung oder schlimmer nen kleinen Blums hatte wenn ja chkdisk ausführen wenn Fehler neue Platte.
Viel Glück 

gr
fr1978

p.s Mal checken ob der nen Defrag braucht wenn ja kann Wunder wirken


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hast du auch die aktuelle Win10 iso verwendet?

Sonst wird wohl noch ein Upgrade ausgeführt und das dauert gerne mal länger.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Dezember 2017)

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4054517/windows-10-update-kb4054517

Microsoft Update Catalog
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/10164/fix-windows-update-errors
Windows 10: Update-Error 0x800705B4 | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog


----------



## eva103 (17. Dezember 2017)

an den Support wenden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. Dezember 2017)

TheGeneralistIT.com | Fixing Windows 10 Update Error 0x800705b4


----------



## eva103 (17. Dezember 2017)

es kann viele Std. dauern !


----------



## DaNi1337x (20. Dezember 2017)

Meine Tante hat mir den PC heute vorbeigebracht (habe vorher alles über TeamViewer gemacht) und scheinbar habe ich es behoben.

Falls jemand interessiert was ich gemacht habe:
- PC ohne Internet verbindung gestartet
- Antivirus aus
- Festplatte C > Windows > SoftwareDistribution > Download > Alle Ordner gelöscht
- Festplatte C > Rechtsklick Eigenschaften > Bereinigen > Systemdateien bereinigen > überall nen haken rein > bereinigen
- PC mit dem Internet verbunden
- Über dism++ x64 Update geladen und installiert
- PC neugestartet
- Fertig!


----------



## freaky1978 (21. Dezember 2017)

Aber sicher doch 
Bingo  ist so der "Standartweg" hatte ich nämlich auch schon wirkt meistens Wunder.
Und THX für Däumchen 
Schöne Feiertage 

gr

fr1978


----------

